# Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe



## Valieh2807 (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Community

Ich heiße Valieh, bin 22 und aus Österreich
Ich bin leidenschaftliche Gartengestalterin und hab schon so einige Projekte hinter mir. 

2016 hatte ich einen neuen Folienteich gebaut.
Der Teich ist 5m lang und 4m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle 80cm tief, ohne Fisch besatz.
Hatte dieses Jahr ne neue Folie reingelegt und den Teich nun auf vorderman gebracht.
Seut ca 1 woche ist wieder vollständig wasser drinen, heute habe uch gesehen das der Teich rot ist.
An der folie und an den Steinen im Teichen hat sich etwas rotes abgelegt und ich hab keine ahnung was das ist oder mit was ich es bekämpfen kann. 
Wir haben seit ein paar Tagen extremen Blütenstaub befall in Österreich und drr Teich ist nun auch gelb. Und heute sah ich dann das sich etwas rotes abgelgt hat das gestern noch nicht war. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was das ist und wie ich es bekämpfen kann ? 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe 

Lg Valieh


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2018)

Servus Valieh

Hast du mit Brunnenwasser den Teich befüllt ?

LG
Helmut

Ps.: Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Valieh2807 (1. Mai 2018)

Ja dort is brunnenwasser drin 

Aber hab grad etwas andres entdeckt 
Ich habe neben den Teich einen Roten __ Essigbaum und ich glaube mir sind dort gester bei dem Wind vielleicht Blüten reingefallen das er deshalb so rot ist ?


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo Valieh,

vielleicht doch etwas eher in Richtung rotbraun aus einem Brunnen oder einer lange stillstehenden Leitung aus Eisen?
Wie wäre es mit einem Foto? 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Valieh2807 (1. Mai 2018)




----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2018)

Mangels __ Essigbaum kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Allerdings könntest du in ein Glas Wasser die Blüten hineingeben und schauen ob es sich auch Rot färbt. Dann hast du Gewissheit.

Warum hast du eine neue Folie eingelegt und enen Teich-Neustart durchgeführt ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Valieh2807 (1. Mai 2018)

Das is ne gute Idee das werd ich gleich versuchen 

Mein Husky hat mir im Herbst die Folie zerrissen und ein Loch gegraben, daher musste ich ne neue Folie legen


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

Ein paar Blüten und solch ein Ergebnis? Ich weiß nicht ... 
Ich weiß nicht, wie der Teich beim einlaufen des Wassers ausgesehen hat. Vielleicht ist das jetzt wirklich nur abgesetzter Dreck.
Auf Fe würde ich jetzt eher nicht mehr unbedingt tippen wollen ...
Kurz gesagt: Ich weiß es nicht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2018)

Dachte ich mir wie ich die Bilder gesehen habe. Also ein Hundeteich.

Hundeteich < Klick, das ist ein Link

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Valieh2807 (1. Mai 2018)

Nein eigentlich ist es kein Hundeteich den mein Hund geht normal nicht mal ansatzweise in die Nähe des teiches
Aber anscheinend hatte er etwas gerochen und sofort gepuddelt 

Dieses Jahr kommt ein Zaun herum da ich eine 1 1/2 jährige Tochter habe die draußen sehr viel rumläuft


----------



## Valieh2807 (1. Mai 2018)

Das ist mein ganzer Stolz


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

Schön. Und auch der Vogel im Hintergund. 

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ein paar Liter Wasser mehr könntest Du dem Wasserstand aber noch gönnen und das Solarpanel gehört aus dem Blickfeld versteckt.


----------



## Valieh2807 (1. Mai 2018)

Dankeschön  

Mittlerweile ist schon mehr wasser drinen, hat auch voll geregnet jetzt passt der wasserstand perfekt.
Habe noch vor eine Steinmauer zu bauen mit einem Wasserfall. Steine hab ich schon bekommen 

Das Solarpanel versteck ich noch, weiß allerdings noch nicht wie oder wo


----------



## DbSam (1. Mai 2018)

Da fällt Dir sicher noch was ein und Pflanzen kommen sicherlich auch noch genügend dazu.
Ist halt noch jungfräulich. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Valieh2807 (1. Mai 2018)

Ja pflanzen kommen noch auf jeden fall dazu 


Jetzt muss ich erst mal schauen wieso die steine und die Folie so rotbraun sind 
Hab leider noch immer keine lösung für das problem, aber ich geb derweil den __ Essigbaum die Schuld


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2018)

Hast du noch vor den Teich mit Pflanzen auszustatten ? Sieht auf den Bildern noch sehr unbepflanzt aus.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Valieh2807 (2. Mai 2018)

So Update nach dem gestrigen versuch mit dem Glas voll Wasser und der __ Essigbaum Blüte

Das Wasser im Glas ist nicht rot gefärbt sondern eher gelblich
Das heißt mein roter Teich kommt nicht vom Essigbaum sondern von etwas anderem

Wieder steh ich mit nem großen Fragezeichen hier was das sein könnte....


----------



## Valieh2807 (2. Mai 2018)

so sehen meine Steine im Teich aus


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Valieh,
> 
> vielleicht doch etwas eher in Richtung rotbraun aus einem Brunnen oder einer lange stillstehenden Leitung aus Eisen?
> Wie wäre es mit einem Foto?
> ...


Würde auch auf Brunnen dann tippen.

Wieder ein Test ... Glas Wasser aus der Leitung > Stein hinein, Glas Wasser aus dem Brunnen > Stein hinein ... und warte das Ergebnis ab.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Valieh2807 (2. Mai 2018)

Aber dann hätte es sich schon vor einer woche verfärbt als ich den Teich eingelassen habe, wenns vom Brunnen kommen würde oder kann sowas im nachhinein auch noch kommen ?


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2018)

Das kann schon dauern ...


----------



## Valieh2807 (2. Mai 2018)

Ah okey, ja sann versuch ich das mal
Danke schon mal für die ganzen Tipps


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2018)

Ich schätze nach einer Woche solltest schon was sehen in den Gläsern.

Kommst du aus NÖ wie ich ?


----------



## Valieh2807 (2. Mai 2018)

Werde dann auf jeden fall bescheid sagen 

Ne bin aus der Steiermark


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2018)

Bitte ... 
Danke ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2018)

Oder habt ihr eine Prise vom Sahara - Sand / Staub abbekommen


----------



## Valieh2807 (2. Mai 2018)

Ja wir haben sehr viel vom Sahara Sand und Fichtenstaub abbekommen
Der Teich ist an der Wasseroberfläche total Gelb


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. Mai 2018)

Ganz klar Brunnen Wasser, mach bitte mal einen Tropfen Eisentest dann wirst du sehen das dein Brunnenwasser Lila wird.
Das Eisen 2 wird mit Luft in Eisen 3 umgewandelt also vom Flüssigen Anteil in Festen.( Grob beschrieben )
Dann lagert sich das Eisen ab und alles wird schon Rotbraun.

Für Fische ist das Wasser nicht geeignet.


----------



## Valieh2807 (2. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank, an Eisen hatte ich auch schon gedacht das dass vielleicht Schuld dran ist 

Wo bekomme ich solch einen Tester? Gibs die so zu kaufen?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. Mai 2018)

Zoo Fachmarkt bei dir in der nähe ( Denhner, Zoo und Co usw. ) Alle Baumärkte die eine größere Gartenteich Abteilung haben.
Mein Test ist von JBO 

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Valieh2807 (2. Mai 2018)

Ok danke werd ich mir dann gleich mal besorgen


----------



## Valieh2807 (2. Mai 2018)

Dankeschön


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo Valieh,
ich tippe auch sehr auf Eisen. Helmuts Tipp mit dem Eisentest bringt Gewißheit. Vermutlich ist Dein Brunnenwasser schwach sauer, und sauerstoffarm. Dann dauert es eine Weile nach dem Befüllen, bis sich der pH erhöht, das Wasser wärmer wird, und der Sauerstoff aus der Luft mit dem gelösten Eisen (Fe(II)) reagiert. Das Ergebnis ist "brauner Schleim" (Eisen(III)-Hydroxid).


----------



## Frischluftrowdy (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo Valieh,

kann auch sein, dass das Wasser von einer speziellen Alge befallen ist, die sich bei zu viel Sonne rot verfärbt. bin aber kein Profi, hab nur zufällig davon gehört...
https://www.wetter.de/cms/rote-pfuetzen-nach-regen-unheimliches-raetsel-geloest-2546692.html

Grüße Tom


----------



## Valieh2807 (3. Mai 2018)

Ich schätze auch fast das es eine Alge ist
Aber werde mal den Eisen Test machen und wenn dabei nichts rauskommt kann es ja fast nur noch eine Alge sein

Bei uns war es die letzten tage immer sehr warm und es war eigentlich immer Sonnenschein 

Das komische ist ja nur das es von einem Tag auf den anderen Rot war, ohne das es geregnet oder sonstiges hat...


----------



## Valieh2807 (4. Mai 2018)

_View: https://youtu.be/QPAT7XQ8hHU_


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2018)

Gib doch einfach der Natur zeit ... 

Jetzt Braun, bald Grün von den Algen ...

Was schüttest dann in den Teich ?

Hast schon Pflanzen im Teich ?


----------



## Valieh2807 (4. Mai 2018)

Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob das überhaupt bei nem Teich geht 
Ich bin da so ungeduldig bei solchen sachen

Hab bis jetzt 4 pflanzen im Teich, am Dienstag hol ich noch welche


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2018)

Ich würde ca. ein Drittel der Fläche mit Pflanzen bedecken.

Sollen Fische auch in den Teich, weil du immer von einem Filter sprichst ?


----------



## Valieh2807 (4. Mai 2018)

Nein Fische kommen nicht in den Teich


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2018)

Wozu dann der Aufwand mit dem Filter. Nur wegen des Wasserfalls ? Da sollte eine Pumpe ohne Filter auch reichen. Aber bedenke, eine Pumpe schreddert auch Insektenlarven, eventuelle Kaulquappen, junge __ Frösche/__ Kröten und __ Molche. Sie werden angesaugt und durch das Pumpenrad geschreddert. Es ist einfach unnatürlich und greift auch in natürliche Kreisläufe ein > Wasser-Biologie.

Kauf statt dessen viele Pflanzen ...


----------



## Valieh2807 (4. Mai 2018)

Ich hab soviel gelesen das man unbedingt nen Filter dazu braucht auch wenn man keine Fische hat

Bin grad etwas im Zwiespalt was ich nun kaufeb sollte um den Wasserfall betreiben zu können und was besser fpr den teich wäre


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Mai 2018)

Wenn keine Fische reinkommen dann brauchst du auch keinen Filter, das ist die gut Nachricht.
Die Schlechte der Teich braucht Zeit.
Für die Pumpe hätte ich eine Idee und zwar das hier https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teic.../NaturaGart-Saugfilter-fein-2-Zoll-50-cm.html
Dies kannst du vor die Saugseite der Pumpe Schrauben und werden keine __ Molche und __ Frösche mehr angesaugt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Valieh2807 (4. Mai 2018)

Na dann erspar ich mir wenigstens ein bisserl Geld  
Dann werd ich mich auf die suche nach ner andren Pumpe machen

Und danke das ihe mir da viele Tipps und Ratschläge gebt like


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es besser keine Pumpe zu installieren.

Das Geplätscher reichert zwar das Teichwasser mit O² an, treibt aber das für Pflanzen wichtige CO² aus. Nachdem du keine Fische halten willst die den O² verbrauchen greift man massiv in die Biologie des Teiches ein. 

Ich betreibe 2 Naturteiche, einen mit ca. 10.000 Liter und den größeren mit 35.000 Liter. Beide ohne Technik, aber mit vielen Pflanzen und es zeigen sich keinerlei Algen..
Die fehlenden Algen führe ich auf ein ausgewogenes Teichklima zurück.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde es einfach mal mit vielen Pflanzen und ohne Pumpe heuer austesten. Einen Wasserfall kannst ja noch im nächsten Jahr nachrüsten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Niklas123456 (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo wenn Du keine Fische im Teich willst und klares Wasser ohne viel Arbeit.
Dann Pe Folie nehmen, ist für deinen Hund nicht zerstörbar.
Oder Alte Folie behalten und Mörelschicht Panzerung.
Skimmer und Pumpe und Druckfilter und Chlor, damit hast du fast keine Arbeit mehr und klares Wasser.
Ist halt was man möchte?!
Gruß Niklas


----------



## Niklas123456 (5. Mai 2018)

Ach ja den Ausgang vom Druckfilter Schlauch dran und dadurch kannst du deinen Wasserfall betreiben!
Kosten Skimmer gebracht ca 40 Euro Pumpe neu ca 60 Euro Schläuche ca 30 Euro , Druckfilter gebraucht ca 100 Euro.
Dann hast du für deine Baustelle was ausreichendes Gruß


----------



## Plätscher (5. Mai 2018)

Moin,

keine Fische dann auch keinen Filter. Das gesparte Geld kannst du dann in eine Outdoor Funksteckdose stecken.Sitzt du auf der Terrasse und willst es plätschern hören "Anstellen", Pause beendet oder das plätschern fängt an zu nerven "Aus". 

Der Bepflanzungstip von Helmut ist gut und bitte auch an UW-Pflanzen denken die ihre Nährstoffe vorwiegend aus dem Wasser ziehen wie __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, __ Papageienfeder, __ Wasseraloe und __ Wasserpest. Nicht alle werden sich in deinem Teich durchsetzen deshalb viele verschiedene ausprobieren. 

Frag auch im Freundes- Bekannten- und Verwandtenkreis nach ob du da Ableger von den Teichbesitzern bekommen kannst.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2018)

Valieh2807 schrieb:


> Aber dann hätte es sich schon vor einer woche verfärbt als ich den Teich eingelassen habe


Nein, wenn Eisen im Wasser der Brunnen dann muss dieses erst mal mit Sauerstoff reagieren und dann fällt das Eisrn aus, nicht schön aber für die Pflanzen eher gut.

Weißen Suppentelle mit Brunnenwasser voll machen und irgendwo hin stellen...drinnen....


----------



## Valieh2807 (7. Mai 2018)

So das wasser ist wieder klar, nichts mehr rot
Hat sich von selbst wieder erholt 

Achja und der verduch mit den gläsern und leitungs und brunnenwasser
Beide Proben sind sauber geblieben, nichts rot oder braun


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2018)

Na dann ist ja alles wieder gut. Geduld macht sich bei einem Teich immer bezahlt.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Valieh2807 (7. Mai 2018)

Ja gott sei Dank


----------

